# A. geniculata display tank ideas.



## TalonAWD (May 12, 2008)

I made a display tank for my GBB and I feel it was a complete success. It started out with a thread exactly like this one. 
(http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=101657 )
(My creation on page 3 post #37 and page 4 post #48)

I am going to use an exo-terra 12x12x12 tank. I'm going to make the entire tank decoration/landscape using triple expanding foam. Since this is going to be a permanent type of enclosure where once done it won't be changed, I wanted to try and duplicate its natural environment and hope that many here can give me some ideas and tips on the creation.
So far I want to use spaghum peat moss as its main substrate. I plan on using Moss and maybe some fake plants for decoration. The hide I would create with the foam. Most likely 2 floors for more floor space.
Any ideas would be appreciated. Any advice as well.
Right now its only 2" but since this project would take about a month to complete I have plenty of time for some ideas.
Also let me know what is the normal type of behavior of this tarantula...like does it walk alot or does it sit around alot. This would help me design the enclosure. This enclosure is planned for ONLY this species of tarantula, so if it turns out to be a male, I will get another one to replace him and use this enclosure. (Just like the GBB)
Thank you.


----------



## citizen_smithi (May 12, 2008)

Funny - I have just done exactly that yesterday - rehoused my red knee and so was left with this one empty - then found the greatest shop I've ever entered on saturday that stocked over forty great species, including a lovely sub adult A genic - it WILL BE MINE! Went home and did this..

the hide is a granite style soap dish from a home supplies store, supported by rocks from the car park (cleaned them with a light bleach solution and rinsed them then let them dry out for an hour) - the substrate is just T-rex forest bedding, moist but not dripping, still dark however, and the plants are silk, some I trimmed then "planted" to give it a natural look, I'm pretty happy with it, I based it on the enclosure I saw at London Zoo for their White Knee.






















I sloped it for the extra floorspace as you mentioned doing with yours, the upper level is a great aesthetic, can't wait to get the big bugger in there!

Put your pics up when you've done it!


----------



## lewisskinner (May 12, 2008)

Are those cheap exo terra thermo/hydro-meters any good?  I have a digital one in with my Singer blue, but I can't afford the expense if my T collection grows!


----------



## citizen_smithi (May 12, 2008)

lewisskinner said:


> Are those cheap exo terra thermo/hydro-meters any good?  I have a digital one in with my Singer blue, but I can't afford the expense if my T collection grows!


Honest answer - no, they are crap. I bopught them as a newbie, but noticed it was reading 100% when there wasn't a hint of mist to be seen, so I got a digital one and the readings were about 30% lower, but they're stuck really tight so I didn't wanna yank 'em off in case they left a mark, and the thermometer is ok, it's probably a much easier measurement to guage I guess so cheap thermometers are more accurate than the hygrometers, but they do kinda look quite nice, so if you're stuck with 'em it aint so bad.

But anyway - to answer your question, don't bother with 'em. They are way off and as long as you don't live in either Egypt or Alaska, the ambience in your room and the correct substrate along with water dishes will be fine. I just have the one digital hygro in my smithi's enclosure, and I judge the other T's on that reading - if it says 65% it's fine - if it says 80% I know I need to say open the vents in my A avics home a little as she has more moiost conditions - it works well for me.


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (May 12, 2008)

*My A. Genic tank.*

I have about 4" of peat in a 5 gallon tank.  A nice bowl with a piece of slate under the bowl within the peat. Pake plants in the back as well as a little bit of sphag moss for decoration as well as a cork bark hide.  My 6" A. Genic has started to dig under her bown and probably will go under the slate too.  Nothing too fancy but still looks good.  The humidity things on the tanks are crap.  You dont really need them for an A. genic.  They like it a little dryer but you can spray the tank once or twice a week depending on where you live.  Here in FL its really dry and hot now.  Gotta love FL weather.  I fill up all the bowls and literally in 3 or 4 the water is completely gone.


----------



## citizen_smithi (May 12, 2008)

Yeah believe it or not it's like that in London right now!   I've put some little dishes of water around where I keep my little ones to add some ambient humidity, seems to do the trick.

But yeah I only use the hygro because I have it, and it's handy if things go way high or low, but in general it's just there to be honest with ya.


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (May 12, 2008)

To control the humidity I ususally just overflow the waterdish sometimes to get the substrate wet or just spray.  The water in the substrate evaportates slowly sooo there is a little bit of humidity in there at all times.  

My P. Irminia is the one I have trouble with. She is about 3.5" and beautiful as beautiful can be.  Not agressive at all just sits in her web waiting for the next unlicky bug that walks her way.


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (May 12, 2008)

To control the humidity I ususally just overflow the waterdish sometimes to get the substrate wet or just spray.  The water in the substrate evaportates slowly sooo there is a little bit of humidity in there at all times.  

My P. Irminia is the one I have trouble with. She is about 3.5" and beautiful as beautiful can be.  Not agressive at all just sits in her web waiting for the next unlicky bug that walks her way.:}


----------



## citizen_smithi (May 12, 2008)

Yeah I do that also, but this weekend it wasn't enough so I out out the water dishes this morning while i'm out at work just in case, especially as my rcf rosie has buried her water dish completely (can't even see it a little bit!) so I dampened around where it's burried and the ambient humidity should sort out any other excessive dryness.


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (May 12, 2008)

*yea*

My 2" nhandu chromatus, 1.5" C. Brachycephalus, 1.5" B. angustum all do that.  Its funny.  I love it when it rains because that is an automatic 2 free days of humidity.  I just open the window and stick the Irminia on the ledge.  The humidity builds in her home and she comes out to walk around and everything.


----------



## TalonAWD (May 12, 2008)

Does anyone have pics of their natural habitat? Or can someone tell me if they are active or the type that just lounges?

And I use Flukers digital thermo/Hygrometer. Pretty accurate.


----------



## Rochelle (May 12, 2008)

1.) This is not the right tank for this sp. It's too great a fall risk and cannot be corrected for, in an Exoterra.
2.) This is not a good tank for a fully grown and potentially 8-10" T.


----------



## TalonAWD (May 12, 2008)

Rochelle said:


> 1.) This is not the right tank for this sp. It's too great a fall risk and cannot be corrected for, in an Exoterra.
> 2.) This is not a good tank for a fully grown and potentially 8-10" T.


1. What do you mean "Fall risk"? Unlike the normal decoration that most put in these tanks, I will make the decorations therefore I can make the ground to be different heights, slopes and angles. I will be using triple expanding foam which can be made to do anything. Imagination galore. The ground that is created would also have a layer of substrate so that its customizable for the tarantula.
2. I never knew that they can reach that size. I have never seen anyone state that it can be that big. From  various pictures I have seen with the A. geniculata in enclosures, I have never seen enclosures bigger than an average 10 gallon tank. Unless this tarantula is very active, I thought that this enclosure, with the thought of design in the interior, would be sufficient. My impression is that it will most likely stay still. 
The tarantula would grow in this enclosure so no exploration would be necessary later on.


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (May 12, 2008)

*hmm*

sometimes t's like to climb the tanks. Sometimes t's fall.  The less substrate the greater fall the t will get.


----------



## TalonAWD (May 12, 2008)

With the way I would design it, theres no worries about an injury from a fall. How about ideas on its natural environment and activity


----------



## Ricki123 (May 13, 2008)

TalonAWD, what does your GBB tank look like now? i'd love to see the further implementations that ur GBB has added  . 

Btw did u certify that it definately was male? im guess it will be quite a good size now won't it?


----------



## citizen_smithi (May 13, 2008)

With regard to the "correct set up" queries of an 8-10" White Knee,

The substrate is sloped from front to back, the greatest height from ground to lid of tank is 8-10 inches, leaving no more than it's leg span for a possible fall, and smallest amount of headroom at the back I have allowed is even lesser at about 4 inches, no dangers there, and on top of that I have ditched the exoterra woven mesh screen top lid for my own self constructed steel screen lid, with much larger holes to kill the risk of leg traumas when exploring.

The other point I would like to make is that I intend to purchase a sub-adult specimen, at a size of approx 5-6 inches - it will have plenty of room, and if and when it outgrows this enclosure then of course it will be rehoused to a larger home.

I am aware of the annoyances of these exo-terras, I purchased it as a newbie for my Red Knee, and she had some issues getting her claws stuck, not in the screen itself but in the lip of the lid at the top of the glass, which is why I rehoused her. Now I have this one empty I have made sure it is a safer unit before I house anything else inside it.

It now has no dangerous height issues, no dangerous screen top issues, plenty of substrate, two levels to allow more floor space and still plenty of ventilation - these factors together amount to a perfectly adequate and safe home for the majority of Terrestrial and opportunistic burrowing species of Tarantula.

I would not even consider putting an animal in a home that prompted any risk, I love my T's too much!

I do understand the controversy that surrounds the exoterra's as far as T's go, which is why I have taken the precautions and made the changes accordingly.


----------



## hairmetalspider (May 13, 2008)

TalonAWD said:


> With the way I would design it, theres no worries about an injury from a fall. How about ideas on its natural environment and activity


I don't see how, with an exo terra, you're going to design it so you can either A) Have the proper amount of substrate to break a fall (Shouldn't be less than 1.5X the T's leg span between them and the substrate) 
and B) Still be able to open the doors without the substrate falling out. (With it only being around that size.)

I think, given the size of the T, going with a 'normal', non arboreal tank would be better and you can still pimp it out.


----------



## citizen_smithi (May 13, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> I don't see how, with an exo terra, you're going to design it so you can either A) Have the proper amount of substrate to break a fall (Shouldn't be less than 1.5X the T's leg span between them and the substrate)
> and B) Still be able to open the doors without the substrate falling out. (With it only being around that size.)
> 
> I think, given the size of the T, going with a 'normal', non arboreal tank would be better and you can still pimp it out.


that's what I just explained though, the height between substrate and floor is fine and no higher than 1.5 of the T's legspan at 8-10 inches form top to bottom, and it doesn't get in the way of the doors. And also if you wanna have it higher you can, just do everything like maintenance and feeding/filling water from the lid if you so wish. Trust me I measure everything, paying special attention to height-legspan ratio and it is what is required. I have an A seemani in not an exoterra but the same dimensions, a 30cm cube, and the substrate is not much higher, she is clumsy and falls regularly, she is just under 6 inches and she has never had a high or troublesome fall, if she was in danger she wouldn't be in there and I wouldn't be even close to using a similar set up for another T.


----------



## TalonAWD (May 13, 2008)

Ricki123 said:


> TalonAWD, what does your GBB tank look like now? i'd love to see the further implementations that ur GBB has added  .
> 
> Btw did u certify that it definately was male? im guess it will be quite a good size now won't it?


She made an elaborate tunnel on one side of the tank behind the corner that leads to the bridge. Yesterday I decided to clean out the tank so I destroyed the webs. There was alot of dead crickets and dead cricket parts back in there and the amazing thing is that what it does is cover it up with webs, making a new floor. I also found a shedding molt fully intact in there. She is a bit bigger than 3" legspan now. 
So since I had the molt I decided to put it in a tupperware full of water and sealed the lid. Waited an hour and took it out. Studied it for a long time and took about 15 pictures. Thinking it was a male as I originally had stated in that thread (GBB tank ideas) I looked again and to my amazment I say a flap!
Its a FEMALE!!!! So now I'm even more happy!
So she is now buillding a new web in the same exact location. She loves that spot.
The original webs were so thick. It was a true Tunnel with an exit and an entrance. She even took moss pieces to make a door.  She is very calm and never flicks hairs.






A picture of *HER* now.


----------



## Moltar (May 13, 2008)

*sigh...*

Citizen-smithi, a t with a legspan large enough to span the vertical gap left by the door of a 12x12 exoterra (8") is already too large for a 12x12 tank. for that matter, a 5" or 6" is already pushing it for a 12x12. Those things are great for arboreals but totally inappropriate for terrestrials.

This bothers me. Not because you're keeping a t this way but becausing you're advising somebody else to do so. You know it's an inappropriate setup because we all told you when you posted this question a few months ago. Why are you now advising a new keeper to do something you were told again and again was a bad idea?

1- A five or ten gallon (or even 20 for a big-un) tank is a far better enclosure for a large terrestrial tarantula than an exo-terra. There should not be more than 1.5x the legspan of the T in clearance between the substrate and the ceiling. This CANNOT be accomplished with the front opening doors on an exoterra. Once the t is big enough to span that space it has become too big for the floorspace available.

2- Humidity sensors are practicaly USELESS. Stop using them, stop worrying about them. Research your T and keep the soil appropriately moist for that species. If you stop paying attention to your hygrometer and start paying attention to the T it will tell you if it's comfortable. Use the hygrometer to monitor the ambient humidity in the room, that's all.


It is irresponsible to advise new people to just do things the hard way out of the gate. Sure, you can MAKE an exoterra sort-of-work but at best it still won't be as good as a plain old glass terrarium with a plexiglass lid. They also cost less than half of what the exoterras do. Why set somebody up to fail by telling them how to modify the wrong enclosure to make it barely adequate when you could just say "Get a ten gallon tank"?


----------



## TalonAWD (May 13, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> I don't see how, with an exo terra, you're going to design it so you can either A) Have the proper amount of substrate to break a fall (Shouldn't be less than 1.5X the T's leg span between them and the substrate)
> and B) Still be able to open the doors without the substrate falling out. (With it only being around that size.)
> 
> I think, given the size of the T, going with a 'normal', non arboreal tank would be better and you can still pimp it out.


Go to the *thread I posted *in the *first post* here. You will see a link. You will see my first design.
The enclosure will be "MADE". In other words the substrate design will be made out of Great stuff foam which hardens like a rock. I can mold it to any shape, cut out any designs. Than I would coat it with silicone and throw substrate on top of the silicone so that it looks like a land structure. I always make it a little beveled so that it can hold some substrate to have a "soft cushiony" feeling for the tarantula and so that it can move the dirt around. Even if I was to make the second story up to the doors I can still open them up and nothing would fall out. So far I have some idea on the structure.  The top, just as in my first design, would be remade. I hate screens. I rather have lexan tops. If you look at the picture above with my GBB, you will see the lexan top with holes drilled in them. And I just don't dril random holes, I make patterns for Aesthetics. Looks is everything to me in a display. After all that is the purpose of a "display".
There are many of these "made" tanks in the enclosure thread. 
When I started this thread, I was asking specifically in what the tarantula is like, its natural habitat and about its habits. This is so that the design can include this for a happy A. geniculata. Ideas help in making a variety of decisions so that they come together. The tarantula cant tell me what it likes so I have to try and figure that out. And the habits of many others(geniculata) can help pinpoint the variety of interest so that when the tarantula finally comes in contact with its new home, the portion that is most apealing to this particular tarantula will be provided.
My GBB is very happy with its home. I want the same for all my tarantulas. (3) Its like providing the best for your children. Not just average.

And with size, I had a L. parahybana 6-7 years ago that was a max of 10" before I sold her, I made a display tank for her and she only used a part of it. The part with the hide. It was 24 x 24 x 12. (or maybe the height was 18. Don't remember )





In the enclosure thread I see alot of tank/enclosure designs that are small yet the tarantula is big. I doubt the tarantula would want to walk around for some exercise. My boehmei just stays in a general location for weeks. Many will have opinions. but if some tarantulas can live in a burrow all its life, than this enclosure may be enough. My main reason for chosing this tank is because it goes perfectly in one of the furniture pieces I have in my living room. Its a cubical with a door in front of it which I can take off. (it has 16 cubicals) I use LED lights which are 1/4" thin (IKEA).  Its just more practical.


----------



## citizen_smithi (May 13, 2008)

etown - I am not advising anyone to do what I am doing, merely explaining how I have assessed the potential problems and how I have dealt with them, not once have said "go for it with exactly my ideas" I have merely shared my thoughts, and requested harmlessly to see the others' results if and when he goes ahead with it, which will remain totally up to that person and them alone.

Also, as I stated before, my seemani is in wexactly the same dimensions, has more than enough room as you can see here







Going on this picture of a T which is definately at least 5.5" if not nearer to 6", that looks like plenty of room to me, and I see her in there every day and night and she happily moves about wherever she feels with plenty of room to spare.

I have also already stated that I have done away with the risky lid form the exoterra, and constructed a safe replacement, getting rid of risk of stuck claws.   

One more thing - this is the first I have heard of A genic reaching 10", I have in all my reading and fact finding (that's on forums btw not wikipedia or naff care sheets) that they reach a max of 8". Is this not correct?

I do respect your opinion, and if you see no need to adapt "unsafe" enclosures to respectable standards in favour of purchasing a more basic design then of course I see the sense in that, who wouldn't. But the fact is, I have an empty enclosure with a few obstacles built within it's design, and I am prepared to and enjoy the task/project of remedying these potential problems to make use of a previously less suitable enclosure. I see no problem with this if done correctly, and I intend to make sure it is done that way.

And yes I was advised against a few points regarding these enclosures by some folks on here, and whilst not ignoring the advice, I was also informed by many others, here and on other forums, experienced and otherwise (a couple of which were actually moderators) that they had used exoterras with no worries or incidents, and so after some consideration I went with that side of the argument. Yes, I admit this was somewhat due to being an excited newcomer to the hobby and being excited by a fancy display enclosure, and due to the problems faced by my Red Knee,I learned that a change was needed and acted - another point, I let it be known that problems had occurred therefore I was not advising people or hiding the fact that I had been wrong about a few things before.

Hence after those problems became apparent I am now finding ways to "renovate" the exoterra to be more suitable and safe for my animals requirements.

I don't mean to sound heated at all, and I do respect you and your experienced opinion etown, that goes for others as well of course. But as I do   
not have the funds to A) Discard an expensive enclosure that can be easily adapted or B) spend money on a new one when I have said enclosure sitting empty - I see no problem in using it if it can be made suitable, which is what I am doing.

Hope that makes sense, and shows you I am not as slap dash or irresponsible as you may think me from previous posts.


----------



## TalonAWD (May 13, 2008)

citizen_smithi said:


> One more thing - this is the first I have heard of A genic reaching 10", I have in all my reading and fact finding (that's on forums btw not wikipedia or naff care sheets) that they reach a max of 8". Is this not correct?


EXACTLY! And I have read of only one stating that theirs reached 7".
And don't worry about the OPINIONS. Many will have them in all aspects of life. Theres a way to do everything and if you put your mind to it, you will find out how. My way is not new but rather an idea I got from another member of this forum.  There are alot of closeminded individuals.
These tanks are ideal, once you get around the doors. I did so by making the structure rather than just putting dirt high enough.

Now if no one has anything about the idividual spider than we will just wait till I complete my tank.


----------



## citizen_smithi (May 13, 2008)

Also - the hygrometers as I explained were purchased a while ago and now I don't really pay them much attention. And please do not assume I have not researched my Tarantulas -I spent 12 months researching as many species as I could before even acquiring my first. I also do practice substrate moistening when needed, along with water dish adjustments, and I keep a very very close eye on all my spiders, and feel a massive responsibility towards there care, which is why I have been making previously mentioned adjustments to an enclosure to make it safe, if I feel at any point this work has not been enough to ensure a safely kept animal, then it goes without saying that a spider will not live in it, and it will be saved for a more suited animal such as a Gecko, which I intend to start keeping some time soon after some research.


----------



## citizen_smithi (May 13, 2008)

TalonAWD said:


> EXACTLY! And I have read of only one stating that theirs reached 7".
> And don't worry about the OPINIONS. Many will have them in all aspects of life. Theres a way to do everything and if you put your mind to it, you will find out how. My way is not new but rather an idea I got from another member of this forum.  There are alot of closeminded individuals.
> These tanks are ideal, once you get around the doors. I did so by making the structure rather than just putting dirt high enough.


Yes that's what I have heard regarding their size.

I must hasten to add though, I do not consider Etown to be narrow minded or at all overly opinionated, like I say I respect the opinions and the experience behind them and hope that my explanations have sufficed- not that I feel the need to explain myself as such, more to give others peacve of mind if they concerned that by reading my posts they unclear as to whether or not a I am intending to go through with a project that may endanger an animal they admire and care about. I can see how that happens as I have misconstrued threads/posts before until they were worded in a bit more explanatory detail.

I like your pics btw, particularly the lid caught my eye - if I can't get a good fastening idea for my current design I will definitely be trying something along those lines.


----------



## TalonAWD (May 23, 2008)

Ok I have officially started the enclosure. I bought the 12 x 12 x 12 enclosure and figured a plan to use most of the space. I got some driftwood that I will be using (Had an extension collection from my last tank (GBB) driftwood hunt.  
First I removed the background that takes up a good 2" max away from available floor space and replaced it with a more realistic forest tile background from Zoo Med. It only measures 1/2" and looks like a big tree. Its made out of natural forest cork and supposidly  is highly resistant to mold and mildew. It states that its perfect for high humidity environments. Though I'm not making a high humidity enclosure, it makes it easy to just spray the background to raise humidity if needed.
I had to cut to fit it because its made for the equivalent 12 x 12 x 12 7/8" (height) enclosure that Zoo Med makes. It looks like the Exo Terra but has ONE solid door instead of two like the Exo-Terra. I like the two doors and I want it to match my first tank so that was my decision maker.

For plants I'm contemplating weather I should use Tillandsia plants or fake plants. So far I notice that my A. geniculata like humid/moist. It sits on the wet spots I create for it in its little container. The Tillandsia would thrive nicely.

Driftwood I chose so far.






Background


----------



## TalonAWD (May 23, 2008)

080522jk said:


> 本公司备有大中小型机械，承接北京朝阳区管道疏通*、**北京朝阳区管道疏通**下*水道疏通、疏通管道、高压清洗、*北京朝阳区管道疏*通高压水射流清洗、下水道等各种疑难管道疏通、疏通清洗、高压清洗工程、化学清洗工程、清洗管道、*北京朝阳区管道疏通*管道维修、高压清洗管道，彻底清除掉管道内积存多年的尿碱污垢等。 高压水射流管道清洗，各种疑难下水管道疏通清洗、*北京朝阳区管道疏通*各类管道的清洗，化学清洗工业设备，化学清洗各类管道、修理下水道、专业疏通下水道的堵塞、疏通管道的堵塞、马桶维修，修理下水道、*北京朝阳区管道疏通*清洗管道、疏通主管道、疏通马桶 、疏通蹲坑、疏通地漏 、疏通厨房菜池、疏通厕所、疏通浴缸、疏通小便池]


What tha????


----------



## TalonAWD (May 26, 2008)

Day 1. Started with the foam and with pieces in place. I had already put Black silicone on the sides. Made a water dish holder in the front using the original background. (cut it up) Under the dish provides more ground space.












I started to shape the small bridge in the back. Under bridge provides another small hide/ resting spot.


----------



## TalonAWD (May 26, 2008)

Day 2.
Foam is dry. Started the shaping process. I used my finger nails for the most part of the shaping to give it a textured look. Made the cave. Also cut some pieces of original background to make rocks on the walls.







Coated the entire setup with silicone and put Spagnum peat moss over it.







Overhead view.






Heres a shot without the water dish






Now I wait about a  week for it to fully dry then I will add decorations and peat moss substrate to shape the ground. I have also redid the top with plexi/lexan sheet. I might add more to it later on. Still in progress...


----------



## opticle (May 26, 2008)

that looks awesome!! great job buddy...i wish i could make something this good!


----------



## TalonAWD (May 31, 2008)

Ok worked on it some more. I added another driftwood piece (I had from my collection) and made it look like a small tree. I placed it to deter the tarantula from climbing the wall. Its still work in progress. Alot more things to do to it. I still have not added substrate or the moss. I want to get another plant or two and I'm using fake ones. So far it has 3 "custom made" floors. The bottom being the largest with two cave like structures. (The first a real cave and second one is under the water dish.)






You can see the rock walls I made and the tree.






This angle you can see the water dish floor and under the large log theres a retreat towards the back.






Top view. You can see that the large log is the third floor. I made a platform to extend the log into floor space to the back wall. The hole where you see white foam will be completely covered with substrate.






This angle you can see the first floor cave. No substrate yet. The substrate will raise the floor level by 2" since thats is the amount I will be using. Theres going to be a hill leading to the second floor. Kinda like a ramp.






Its not the same ol' boring Exo-terra tank anymore.


----------



## TalonAWD (Jun 12, 2008)

DONE!! My 4" Genic will love it!


----------



## TalonAWD (Jun 25, 2008)

I posted these pics in a dedicated thread on the finished product but wanted to add them here so people have a chance to find it.
First floor. Angled upward shot.






Second floor where the water dish is.






Third floor is angled from the height of the second floor which starts at the opposite side.


----------



## Loudog760 (Feb 20, 2009)

That's awesome! Gives me some great ideas!


----------



## TalonAWD (Feb 20, 2009)

Loudog760 said:


> That's awesome! Gives me some great ideas!


Check out my thread when she moved in!
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=127708


----------



## SkittishMe (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi Talon: please reply here with what the survival chance is for a tarantula of this species (A Geniculata) if it were to fall from a distance of 3 feet, and then please tell us all why Kris is absolutely correct with no exceptions. Thank You.


----------



## TalonAWD (Mar 26, 2013)

SkittishMe said:


> Hi Talon: please reply here with what the survival chance is for a tarantula of this species (A Geniculata) if it were to fall from a distance of 3 feet, and then please tell us all why Kris is absolutely correct with no exceptions. Thank You.


The survival rate for a tarantula of this species (A Geniculata) if it were to fall from a distance of 3 feet is usually very slim. Dependent on the size of the specimen, the larger it is, the heavier it will be. This species is a large big bodied tarantula.

When housing tarantulas in general, you need to take into consideration the type of tarantula it is. For this species, its a terrestrial. Strictly terrestrial. It will not be found on a tree ever unless the tree was on the ground. So there should be no reason why you would want to have a tarantula live in environments that permit the possibility of it getting to heights over 6 inches. 

Looking at all my Enclosure Creations, you will see that I make them all with levels, therefore eliminating the possibility of an accidental fall.  Hope that helps.


----------

